# EP801 small review



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi

I bought a EP801 rotary looks like is same brand as CYC EP800 and after first use what I can say... 

Is great rotary very easy to use not heavy even on doors You do not feel to tired after sometime.

Nice to handle swich and speed control are in great positions.

Now just wait when Tim will get some stock with it highly recommended polisher


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sounds good.. assuming Tim is going to get it in stock...


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

and what suprised me a lot is quiet not like mine das6 pro.

Also do not get very hot under load.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I doubt tim will stock them so soon after releasing the first edition mate.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

so for how long Tim sell ep800 for then ??


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

any real difference between the two?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

yes ep801 is much better to handle just have look


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

A nicer figure. EP800 had a rear dial that made me think but this ep801 looks just about right.

Any sources for this machine yet?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

i dont like the look of the plug? the ep800 has a moulded plug and a longer lead.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

PrestigeChris said:


> i dont like the look of the plug? the ep800 has a moulded plug and a longer lead.


I was thinking that when I seen the plug, not the best finish IMO and lead length is quite important facter to me. I not trying to take anything away from the machine because I have not used one, it's just what I think at first glance.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

plug was probably changed for UK one this is why looks doggy, lead is bit short but I always use extension anyway 
If Tim will get one he will make sure that plug is done like it should.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

as alzak says looks like the plug was changed for uk..
could be a possible voltage problem depending where it came from(the polisher) such as the cable porter needs a transformer.. as its 110v..

you could always change the entire power cable for a longer one with a moulded plug.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The plug doesn't look dodgy, it's just a standard 13A plug, I always change the lead for artci flex on mine, currently got 10 meters on my silverline.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

is not a 110v version is 220v-240v 50/60hz so should be no problem


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Alzak said:


> so for how long Tim sell ep800 for then ??


he already sells the EP800, has done for several months now


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> he already sells the EP800, has done for several months now


Think he meant how long will it continue to sell for...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ah, right  seems a good seller to me so i'd imagine a fair while. got one myself and love it


----------

